# What's everyone using?



## aboveallkc (Mar 4, 2014)

Ok guys. I have only used hailstrike in the past. From what I can tell the rates went up quite a bit over the winter. Any alternatives or is that what everyone uses? Also what are you guys using for estimating programs? I have always used xactimate but am looking at alternatives there as well. I am thinking about trying out the 3Rs systems by Larry Burcos. Anyone got any advice on this? 

Thanks guys!

Justin Hansen 
Above All Construction


----------



## aboveallkc (Mar 4, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Not many storm chasers here. Hire local!


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I use a ball peen hammer to make it look like hail! Problem solved.


----------



## ToolTimeTim (Jan 23, 2015)

I have actually been able to get pretty close with google sketchup and just adjusted the pitch factor once i saw the roof


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Tim,

I have used google sketchup in the past but found it to be a little too much work on the more difficult buildings. And really who needs help measuring the easy ones?

I use Roof Site Visit for iPad for shingle roofs and Roofcad with satellite digitizer on large cut up flat roofs (although Roof Site Visit works on flat too)

A Roofcad license costs you about 5k and $250 a year in maintenance

RSV has different price options $50.00 per month, $500.00 per year or $1200.00 lifetime (plus $100.00 a year for upgrades and server costs)

Roofsnap is also not a bad program but can glitch out on certain roof types. Applicad is also good but is primarily focused on metal roofing and is expensive and tough to learn.

Ken


----------



## skipper1946 (Aug 24, 2011)

I've used a 4-5 year old 3Rs program. Changes may have been made since I DL'd it.

My dislike about the version I have is that when you print the output to deliver to customer or adjuster, each and every line item is printed--even the lines you have entered nothing in. Makes it hard for the person who receives the p/o, to understand it. 

I now use Xactimate Remodel. $90/month. If you're working a storm, you can turn it on/of when you need it.


----------



## KerstinFiedler23 (May 22, 2015)

I also used the Google sketchup and it is more convenient than anything else i used before..


----------



## laurawhite (May 22, 2015)

Well, I used Xactimate Remodel for about I think $90/month. I think if storm comes, you only need to turn it on/of when you want it.


----------



## StormVenturesGroup (Jun 24, 2015)

ToolTimeTim said:


> I have actually been able to get pretty close with google sketchup and just adjusted the pitch factor once i saw the roof


this


----------



## angelbrown (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi,

I have used Xactimate Remodel from last one year, it's nice one you can also use it.I would happily recommended.


----------



## MADRID (Aug 11, 2015)

AnyMonkey said:


> Hi Tim,
> 
> I have used google sketchup in the past but found it to be a little too much work on the more difficult buildings. And really who needs help measuring the easy ones?
> 
> ...


Hi! Super! Thanks for the great information!


----------



## D'Angelo&Sons (Aug 21, 2015)

No storms to chase here in Canada but boy is it a game changer for your guys down south.


----------



## bestroof (Nov 10, 2015)

Xactimate works great

www.bestorlandoroof.com


----------



## johnmeto (Aug 30, 2015)

I have used google sketchup and that proves the best help from others.

*Contractor Quotes*


----------



## johnmeto (Aug 30, 2015)

Hey I suggest you to go for a Local Contractor for this, you can ask for the quote from them and that would be of great help for your project.


----------

